# Freezing Spam



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Can Spam, the canned meat product be frozen?

I wouldn't freeze it in the can. I was thinking of dividing it into smaller portions since DH doesn't like it much and I enjoy it.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Yes.

Look for the smaller sized pouches. Don't know if they are still sold.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

why not?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

lenii said:


> why not?


I wondered if it might change texture.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I have found the single slices at a grocery store and Dollar General....Love it fixed Spanish style.....slice in thin matchstick slices.....dice up onions and jalapeno peppers and when almost done put in the Spam....add a little hot picante sauce....add cheese...roll up in a warm tortilla....YUM


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

GrannyG said:


> I have found the single slices at a grocery store and Dollar General....Love it fixed Spanish style.....slice in thin matchstick slices.....dice up onions and jalapeno peppers and when almost done put in the Spam....add a little hot picante sauce....add cheese...roll up in a warm tortilla....YUM


Good fried to.Almost as good as fried bologna.:gaptooth:


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> I wondered if it might change texture.


I've never frozen it. My guess is that it would be okay, but you may have to just try it with a slice.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Freezing spam could not possibly hurt it. I doubt the cats will eat it either way.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Freezing spam could not possibly hurt it. I doubt the cats will eat it either way.












I can hardly drive by the plant in Austin, MN without holding my nose. 
But now that Hormel just bought Skippy Peanut butter maybe that can "sweeten up" the place.
I know buying Jennie-O Turkey several years ago never helped. LOL


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I wonder how many tons of Spam is sitting in cold cabins in AK right now. I know that I have a few tins stashed for emergency use. Date your tins and use FIFO. I have not noticed any difference in taste or texture. 

I like it fried with lots of pepper. To a crisp sometimes.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Salted meats don't seem to freeze all that well and they go rancid faster than raw meats. It might or might not change the texture a little bit. I would try to keep it frozen for no more than 6 months in the deep freeze, and probably no more than a month in the refrigerator freezer.


----------

